# Question Re: Company



## Andrschery (May 10, 2010)

Hi All-

Has anyone worked for ECA?
If so how was your experience working for them - both positive and negative would be appreciated..

Did you find their reimbursement per chart low?

They are suppose to be associates with TCN.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.  They are a contract coding company.

Thanks-


----------

